# beads and venus, both by Toni



## edstreet

Had to share.   This is a bracelet and pen from Toni Ransfield.  I should print/mat/frame this shot.












The beads have this amazing color change ability depending on what is next to it.  Toni did the red rose blanks for me last year and it's on a black titanium Venus rollerball.

Image stuff:
Each image is a single shot.

Camera settings: Manual mode F20, 1/125, manual focus, ISO 100, Center weight focus indicator.

Lighting was direct with a single light;  

Light Direction was left side 135 degrees with head facing me.  
First shot head was 45 degrees diag to the image, 
Second shot the head was facing me.


----------



## Tom T

So nice, so nice. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Brooks803

Definitely frame that top pic. It's awesome!

Would also make a great pic for a business card.


----------



## edstreet

Business card?  I had not thought about that but you are indeed right!


----------



## ossaguy

I'm always amazed at her artwork.This is over the top,wow!!!




Steve


----------



## Ambidex

*wow*

Those are both incredible! Always wanted (and will eventually) try one of her creations, but not past the fear aka pucker factor of ruining one of her beautiful creations.


----------



## mrcook4570

Absolutely stunning work!


----------



## johncrane

Ed that looks AWESOME.


----------



## walshjp17

Nice marriage of Toni's poly clay blank to the Venus components.  Perfect match.


----------



## PedroDelgado

Very, very nice shots. I was going to guess F-22. You no not mention it but it looks like a Soft box and/or Reflector was used (soft shadows).
Nice work!


----------



## edstreet

PedroDelgado said:


> Very, very nice shots. I was going to guess F-22. You no not mention it but it looks like a Soft box and/or Reflector was used (soft shadows).
> Nice work!



I use a light tent.






I switch between direct lighting





and bounce lighting





The ceiling makes a wonderful reflector in the room, as does the wall color and carpet color.

Also forgot to mention the background is legal sized printer paper.


----------



## edstreet

ossaguy said:


> I'm always amazed at her artwork.This is over the top,wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



It has been one of my goals to capture the beauty, the details and the form that I see when I look at various things.  Being 50% colorblind does hinder that process greatly most of the time but it also allows me to see things that has been overlooked, missing or left out, hidden beauty.

Example in this case was the small beads that drastically color change according to surroundings.  I was able to capture this chameleon by adding color contrast and a drastic change in lighting angle, most notably in the front 3 small beads this can be seen.  The 4 in the back was more gradual which gives that 3D effect to the image.  Think MC Escher drawings 

Forcing light reflections to go in set patterns, matching color contrast and expanding zone 1 and 2 to match with 8 and 9 allows you to push the envelope and show much more detail.




Ambidex said:


> Those are both incredible! Always wanted (and will eventually) try one of her creations, but not past the fear aka pucker factor of ruining one of her beautiful creations.



My philosophy has always been make/shoot what you can see.  If you can see the final product and you like it then get the blank.  Just because you have the blank does not mean you have to use it right now.  There is no shelf life on it, no expiration date.  If anything it should give you encouragement to grow your skills and something to look forward to at a future date.

Essentially what you are dealing with here is PVC pipe.  That does not mean you can not ruin then but they stand up better than you probably think they would.

Truth is they are not that difficult to work or to finish when you get them.  Personally I use odorless CA think and thin, I start with 500 grit abranet, then 800 grit abranet, then 1200 grit.  After that I use novus 3 and repeat any steps needed to get that finish.  I also use a 16x loupe to evaluate the finish if they are going under the camera, as flaws stick out like a sore thumb.

Also there are many here on IAP who can help you out if you run into any problems.


Overall passion is the name of the game and expressing it is what we all should be working towards.


P.S.
In case it was not clear the zones mentioned is Ansel Adam's creation way back in the day. Many have said it only works on b/w film but it still has life today in the digital world.  By the chart showing you can get a basic understanding of things.





For more understanding of it read "The Negative" by Ansel Adams.


----------



## edicehouse

Ed admit it, your assistant in those pictures is the one that sets everything up and taught you everything you know.  LOL.


----------



## edstreet

Someone said imitation is the highest form of flattery. So ...






We took 5 Majestic squires and finished some tubes for them, one of them was a red rose.  After working out the bugs in the tube (pun intended) I decided to imitate my first shot.  In some ways I like this shot better.

Three things I dislike about this shot is the glare on the tube and the reflection on the center band and cap.  The glare does degrade the tube quality.  Oh in case everyone missed it, the cap is not pushed on fully in this image.

Oh and sneak preview of upcoming stuff.


----------



## randyrls

edicehouse said:


> Ed admit it, your assistant in those pictures is the one that sets everything up and taught you everything you know.  LOL.



I thought more along the lines of "supervisor"... 


Ed;  Those are gorgeous photos!!!


----------



## GaryMGg

Those are some of the most spectacular photos I've seen on this forum. Wow!!!
Kudos to Toni and you.


----------



## farmer

*photography*

Ed 
Your pictures are some of the best I have seen.......

I wood like to see some pictures of pens made out of wood with a nice finish.

I am very impressed .

Farmer


----------



## OZturner

Just when you think it could not get any better.
 
Then you two join forces, and blast us all away.
 
The work of Toni leaves me speechless. (Some may claim that about time, and a blessing.) 
 
I am completely in awe of her Artistic Skill and Talent.
 
Enter Ed, with his Expertise in Matching and Selecting just the right Pen for the Blank.
 
And then to apply his Skill in Fitting and Finishing, to finalise the Creation.
 
The result is "Beauty Personified," and probably as near to Perfection as I will ever see.
 
BRAVO to you both.
 
Brian


----------



## robersonjr

Toni, you continue to amaze me with your talent, very beautiful. Robbie


----------

